# corretto, più corretto ecc...



## dragonseven

Ciao a tutti,
in un intervento mi è capitato che mi si sia risposto con una citazione che io non ho condiviso e volevo sapere cosa ne pensate. La citazione è questa:


Giorgio Spizzi said:


> [...] come si fa a dire che una forma è _più corretta di_ un'altra?
> "Corretto", al pari di "completo", "giusto", "vuoto", "pieno" e via elencando non sono aggettivi "gradabili" — parola orrenda che indica che i sostantivi cui si riferiscono non possono avere avere gradi diversi di completezza, giustezza, vuotezza, ecc. Se una forma è corretta è corretta. Se una forma concorrente è corretta, allora si dirà che sono entrambe corrette. No?
> 
> GS



Non si vuole contestare l'autorevolezza di Giorgio Spizzi, me ne guardo bene.
Sono d'accordo nel pensiero filosoficamente parlando, ma non nella pratica dove una dicitura qualsiasi detta in due modi può essere più/meno corretta dell'altra. L'esempio per la parola corretto è qui#2 e ne citerò un'altra più semplice per capire:
Se ho due bidoni uno è pieno e l'altro fino all'orlo che quasi trabocca, posso dire che uno è più pieno dell'altro?
Se ho due bidoni uno è vuoto e l'altro ha dentro un granello, posso dire che uno è più vuoto dell'altro?
Oppure, su due sentenze giuste per diversi motivi posso dire che l'una è più giusta dell'altra? 
E via discorrendo...
Chiedo lumi a voi e grazie in anticipo.


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao! Corretto è aggettivo verbale e viene dal verbo correggere. Corretto significa privo di errori. Abbastanza corretto è voce che si sente in giro ma si può dire che ha il valore dell'espressione _va abbastanza bene._ 

L' unica graduabilità che posso accettare con la mia testaccia e quella della correzione del mio caffè al Sambuca : '' Un po' più corretto...! 

Quindi la vedo come Giorgio

Saluti

S.V


----------



## francisgranada

Aggiungo che si usa anche _correttissimo _(_s_ul WR forum sicuramente troviamo decine di risposte tipo "Correttissimo!"). 

Se è ammissbile chiamare una bottiglia "vuota" quando ancora contiene qualche millilitro di vino, allora è logico che in alcune situazioni emerge la necessità di poter dire "più vuoto" o "meno vuoto". Insomma, secondo me la possibilità pratica della gradazione degli aggettivi dipende dal senso in cui essi vengono usati. (Infine, filosoficamente parlando, si potrebbe discutere anche sulla la correttezza di "più buono" o "migliore" ...).


----------



## ohbice

francisgranada said:


> Insomma, secondo me la possibilità pratica della gradazione degli aggettivi dipende dal senso in cui essi vengono usati.



Di cosa stiamo parlando? Della possibilità di ammettere deviazioni da una regola di grammatica? Su un forum che si vorrebbe Word Reference? 
Per quanto riguarda l'uso sportivo di avverbi non gradabili inserendo qua e là (a sproposito) qualche _più _o qualche _meno _ci sto anch'io, non abbiate timore. Le regole non sempre le ricordo, e qualche volta anche se me le ricordo non ricordo di applicarle rolleyes. Ma da qui a teorizzare (filosoficamente) un uso sbagliato ce ne corre...
Per quanto riguarda questo caso particolare, poi, mi sembra che manchi proprio la necessità di fare ricorso a certe soluzioni: ce ne sono altre disponibili... se un bicchiere è pieno diciamo che è pieno, se trabocca diciamo che trabocca, se è vuoto diciamo che è vuoto e se contiene un granello di sabbia diciamo che a parte un granello di sabbia è vuoto! Insomma, che bisogno c'è?
Ciao


----------



## Ёж!

Ciao tutti,


dragonseven said:


> Sono d'accordo nel pensiero filosoficamente parlando, ma non nella pratica dove una dicitura qualsiasi detta in due modi può essere più/meno corretta dell'altra.


Noterò, pur modestamente (spero), che la mia visione del problema è tutta inversa.  _Filosoficamente parlando_, accetto che la nostra ragione sempre fa giudizi basandosi su gran numero di supposizioni parziali che il nostro mente sceglie di credere vere; allora, se qualche giudizio appaia basato su un inseme più autorevole di supposizioni particolari, mentre che un altro giudizio provenga da un insieme più ristretto, quindi il primo giudizio si dimostra _più corretto_ di quello secondo. Ma _nella pratica_ credo che la logica sia molto più semplice: se una frase va bene in certo contesto, allora va bene, se no allora no.

Prego scusatemi il mio italiano.


----------



## ohbice

http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/corretto/

Dopo che ho letto sul vocabolario Treccani "_una traduzione abbastanza c_.;" ho deciso di dedicarmi all'ippica.
Un saluto a tutti.


----------



## Passante

La lingua non è esattamente come la matematica. Se in matematica tu puoi salire su un gradino o non salirci, ma non puoi certo rimanere a mezz'aria, in una lingua puoi anche arrampicarti e volare che nessuno te lo vieta. Il solo limite è la comprensione degli altri quando parli,  comprensione che è data da regole grammaticali e logiche.  Se vuoi puoi non tenerne conto, ma rischi che nessuno ti capisca. Da logica e definizione una cosa o è corretta o no, abbastanza corretto o quasi corretto è come dire si avvicina alla correttezza ma non la raggiunge, lo stesso può dirsi del pieno, è quasi pieno è abbastanza pieno perchè è chiaro che stai dicendo si avvicinano ad essere pieni. Ma in un paragone dire è più pieno di un altro pieno non regge o quanto meno è ambiguo e non chiarirebbe il concetto. Finirebbe che l'altra persona ti continui a chiedere 'ma questo è pieno o no?'. Nel tuo esempio avresti potuto dire è più frequente questo o quello, ma sono corrette entrambi perchè altrimenti hai lasciato solo il dubbio se può usarle entrambe o no. (Nei concetti filosofici sono scarsa, ma spero di aver reso comprensibile il mio pensiero).


----------



## Ёж!

Il tuo pensiero mi pare interessante, e credo che si può sviluppare questo ragionamento anche di più. Il vero limito del nostro discorso è che altri ci capiscano, è vero, ma cosa governa la capacità degl'uomini a capire ciò che diciamo? Non la logica stretta; questa capacità trascende le limitazioni della logica pura come spesso osserviamo. L'altro problema è che, quando cerchiamo di applicare le regole logiche, sbagliamo così spesso, il che non sarebbe vero se fossimo le machine logiche: la logica non è l'elemento naturale della comprensione umana. Ci sono qualche regole per la nostra mente, siccome ci sono regole per tutto nella natura, ma queste non sono le regole logiche. Allora quali?

Io non so; ma supponiamo che la cosa più importante sia la nostra capacità di fare supposizioni sulla base di somiglianze. Per esempio, un certo Gerolamo ha mandato una lettera a Roma, non ne sappiamo nient'altro che questo; ma conosciamo bene Gerolamo e possiamo indovinare a chi è la lettera. Nessuna logica può dirlo, ma poiché conosciamo l'abitudini di lui, siamo sicuri che l'ha scritta ad Israela, la sua amica. In caso contrario, perché apparisce così commoso? Veramente, questo tipo assomiglia Gerolamo che ha mandato una lettera ad Israela, dunque lo è, probabilmente! Ma forse ha scritto una lettera alla polizia romana su qualche suo delitto vecchio di cui non sappiamo niente? È verosimile anche questo, ma il giudizio appare meno corretto perché Gerolamo non assomiglia un delinquente.

Così nella lingua: cerchiamo di capire cosa assomiglia ciò che qualcuno abbia detto in un certo contesto, compariamo tutto con tutto, la personalità del parlante inclusa, che la compariamo con modelli delle personalità differenti, – cioè esaminiamo tutto che sembra importante alla nostra mente, – e spesso siamo in grado di indovinare il senso più verosimile delle parole pronunciate.

Ciao!


----------



## Passante

È molto interessante questa tua trattazione, ma anche nella somiglianza ragioniamo in maniera deduttiva o induttiva che fanno parte della logica. Se G. ha mandato una lettera a Roma poichè a Roma conosce A. ne deduco che può aver scritto a lei. Questo ragionamento è del tutto logico non trovi?


----------



## Ёж!

Sì, ma può anche aver scritto a qualunque altra persona — infatti ad ogni persona a caso, la logica non esclude nessuno. Solo quando è già dato che potrebbe essere Israela (chiedo scusa che ho cambiato il nome), possiamo comporre le proposizioni logiche con la sua presenza, invece dovremmo considerare letteralmente ognuno. Nel caso che sto immaginando il fatto che ha scritto ad Israela è così evidente nella condotta di Gerolamo, che il nostro osservatore, chi conosce Gerolamo, è completamente sicuro nel suo giudizio, anche se può sbagliare, potrebbe infatti essere qualunque altro romano.


----------



## Passante

Si ma tornando al punto del thread non puoi basare una discussione sulla possibilità che l'altro ti capisca per similitudini, non trovi? Che poi capirsi sia anche volersi  capire come dal tuo esempio mi è chiaro, ma da qui ad aver capito veramente ne passa. Per essere sicura della comprensione mi appoggerei a regole e termini certi laddove li conosca.


----------



## Ёж!

Sono – in parte – d'accordo con te. La logica aiuta, ma tutte le  metonimie, per esempio, incluse le più abituali, come «sono andato al  rione qualunque» nel senso che vado al mio conoscente che vive lì,  vengono capite solo per la ragione associativa; la logica non permette  fare congetture, indovinare le cose, perché presenta solo ciò ch'è già  vero, non ciò ch'è forse vero, forse no. Nella vita abituale le cose che  sono forse vere, forse no, sono la maggiorità, e la nostra mente è capace di considerarle; lo fa anche quando sente le parole di una lingua.  Infatti anche le regole servono a stabilire modelli per comparazioni,  il suo uso non è sempre logico. 

Aggiungo che molto spesso non  cappiamo le cose veramente, come quelle scritte dai più intelligenti  uomini del mondo, per esempio Jack London o Albert Einstein, o quelle dette dai  nostri prossimi.


----------



## francisgranada

Ёж! said:


> ... la logica ... presenta solo ciò ch'è già vero, non ciò ch'è forse vero, forse no ...


Non necessariamente. La logica "riesce" a presentare anche la _probabilità _e la _incertezza_. Anzi, quest'è il caso tipico nella fisica. Ad esempio, è _a priori_ impossibile stabilire esattamente la posizione e la velocità di un elettrone (o qualsiasi particella subatomica), ma solo la loro _probabilà_. Nonostanteciò il comportamento delle particelle e perfattamente logico,_ eo ipso_ matematicamente descrivibile. Insomma, _non è apriori illogico _tutto quello che non è assai preciso o "bianco e nero". 


Passante said:


> Si ma tornando al punto del thread non puoi basare una discussione sulla possibilità che l'altro ti capisca per similitudini, non trovi? …


Forse non sulla possibilità, ma sulla _probabilità_ sì. Nel caso di un lavoro scentifico non scriverei su contenitori “più pieni” e “meno pieni” e neanche su regole “più o meno corrette”, ma cercherei di esprimermi precisamente usando termini adeguati, anche se rischierei di essere un po’ “complicato” nelle mie formulazioni. Invece, tranquillamente direi a un amico al bar che “il tuo bicchiere è più pieno di quello mio”, appunto per evitare formulazioni complicate, visto che è altamente probabile che il mio amico capirà bene di che cosa sto parlando.

Altro esempio: per far capire a mio figlio dove vado, basta dire “vado a casa”. Invece a un tassista, la stessa idea la bisogna esprimere diversamente, p.e. “vado a Roma, Via Appia 37”.

Quindi la esattezza (a volte anche la propria correttezza) della formulazione dei nostri pensieri nella vita quottidiana, per motivi pratici, dipende dalle circostanze e dalle presupposte conoscenze del nostro interlocutore. Questo, secondo me, non ancora significa l’assenza della logica.


----------



## Ёж!

francisgranada said:


> Non necessariamente. La logica "riesce" a presentare anche la _probabilità _e la _incertezza_.


C'è la differenza. Si può applicare la logica alle probabilità, ma solo per ottenere la sapienza di ciò ch'è vero sulle probabilità del numero prelimitato degl'eventi. Quando «vado a casa», non ci sono probabilità considerati, non pensiamo a nessun concetto matematico. Invece le stesse condizioni della comparazione prelogicale funzionano: l'ascoltatore può essere sicuro che io vado a piedi, avrà ragione per tutti i giorni, escluso il giorno di oggi: oggi prendo il tassi.  Se volessimo applicare la logica di probabilità prima di estrarre gl'eventi più importanti e possibili del mio viaggio, avremmo a considerare l'infinità degl'eventi: incontrerò un gatto mentre vado o no, succederà un'eclissi solare o no, e via dicendo _ad infinitum_. Cioè, dapprima si deve _indovinare_ cosa può capitare ed essere importante.


> Nel caso di un lavoro scentifico non scriverei su contenitori “più pieni” e “meno pieni” e neanche su regole “più o meno corrette”, ma cercherei di esprimermi precisamente usando termini adeguati, anche se rischierei di essere un po’ “complicato” nelle mie formulazioni. Invece, tranquillamente direi a un amico al bar che “il tuo bicchiere è più pieno di quello mio”, *appunto per evitare formulazioni complicate*, visto che è altamente probabile che il mio amico capirà bene di che cosa sto parlando.


Ma non eviti niente! Direi, il linguaggio abituale è normale, il linguaggio scientifico fa eccezione. Credo che il primo esprima meglio come la nostra mente funziona, perché l'usiamo più naturalmente.


> […] dipende dalle circostanze e dalle presupposte conoscenze del nostro interlocutore. Questo, secondo me, non ancora significa l’assenza della logica.


Non ho mai inteso l'assenza della logica, solo che non è l'unico motore delle decisioni, e non è il più importante motore. Le nostre conoscenze non possono escludere logicamente molte possibilità della vita abituale. Così, quando discutiamo le cose abituali, come la lingua, i giudizi possono essere più o meno corretti, abbastanza corretti, corretti così-così, non corretti del tutto, o evidentamente corretti. Invece, quando discutiamo le cose astratte, come l'astrazioni della fisica o della matematica, le possibiltà sono limitate _per costruzione_. Quindi le cose sono corrette o no, perché possiamo distinguerle con la logica, che non riesce a sbagliare mai. Così è quando ragioniamo. Quando agiamo, la materia è molto più  semplice: consigliamo di fare una cosa o non farlo, tertium non datur.

Ciao!


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao a tutti.
 
  Gli  aggettivi  "gradabili", o meglio "grad*u*abili", permettono la comparazione (alto, grande,  pulito, caldo, ecc.; es. _Simone è più alto di Giacomo_) facendo riferimento  a  una  scala  di  gradi,  che nel caso degli  aggettivi  graduabili  assoluti  ha  un  limite superiore intrinseco: ad esempio l’aggettivo _pulito _fa riferimento a una scala di gradi di pulizia che ha come confine superiore l’assenza totale di sporcizia, per cui un enunciato come “questo oggetto è pulito” viene considerato vero solo quando l’oggetto indicato possiede il massimo grado di pulizia, ma lo  standard  di  riferimento non  sempre  coincide  con  il  massimo  standard:  il concetto di _pulito_ riferito ad un bisturi  non è infatti uguale a quello riferito ad un coltello  da  campeggio. 
I linguisti si interrogano se si tratti di una “relativizzazione” contestuale  dello  standard  (come  succede  per  gli  aggettivi  relativi) o  se  invece  le  condizioni  di  verità  rimangano  le  stesse,  ma  un  alone pragmatico renda l’enunciato accettabile anche quando non coincidente con il massimo standard. Rif. qui.

Gli aggettivi "non graduabili" sono invece quelli che non possono essere modificati da  "quantificatori" avverbiali (_molto, più e meno_); nella propria rubrica grammaticale la Treccani spiega: "[gli aggettivi] sono _graduabili_ quando la negazione di uno dei due termini non porta   necessariamente all'altro (per esempio,_ non bello_ non significa per   forza _brutto_);  sono invece _non graduabili complementari_ quando la   negazione del  primo termine porta necessariamente al secondo   (per esempio _non vivo_ non può che essere _morto)._" 
Si tratta di aggettivi il  cui significato è preciso, univoco o ‘puntuale’ o ‘statico’ o che  indicano uno stato irreversibile, come i cosiddetti "antonimi  complementari" (_vivo/morto, sposato/celibe, sposata/nubile_, _mortale/immortale_, ecc.) o come_ vedovo, __incinta, impossibile, irrevocabile, unico, finito, intero, ambientale, nucleare, domestico, metallico, divino, infinito _ecc.
In  genere questi si trovano in posizione  postnominale;  diciamo infatti _"un disastro ambientale" _(non_ "un ambientale disastro"_),  oppure_ "una donna incinta" _(non_ "un'incinta donna"_) o_ "un uomo morto" _ (non_ "un morto uomo"_)_. _Riferimenti qui (punto 15). 

Altri aggettivi non graduabili sono quelli che hanno intrinsecamente significato superlativo e  rifiutano quindi il superlativo assoluto (pur potendo in certi casi  accettare il grado comparativo o superlativo relativo), come ad  esempio _colossale, enorme, eterno,  meraviglioso, straordinario, eccezionale, terribile, magnifico,  fantastico_, _eccellente,  perfetto, superbo, favoloso_, ecc. Rif. qui. 

Non graduabili sono considerati anche gli aggettivi che identificano i colori (in particolare_ bianco_ e _nero_),  ma nel parlato comune è abbastanza frequente sentir dire ad esempio "più  bianco" per identificare un bianco ottico rispetto a un bianco latte.

In base a quanto sopra, aggettivi come _giusto_ e _corretto_ rientrano tra i non graduabili per il fatto che _non giusto _e_ non corretto_ significano automaticamente [_ingiusto/sbagliato_] e _scorretto_, ma in realtà nel linguaggio corrente li graduiamo (talvolta solo per _political correctness_), producendo espressioni come "_non molto corretto_" o "_giustissimo_" (il che non è pratica recente, poiché vi si ricorreva già in latino - vedi qui).
E' infatti diverso l'uso che di tali termini si fa nel linguaggio scientifico/filosofico (dove hanno significato preciso e netto) da quello che si fa nel linguaggio comune. Inoltre, nel caso di alcuni aggettivi come ad esempio _vuoto_, il fatto che non venga accompagnato da _molto, più_ e _meno_ non impedisce che venga accompagnato da altri termini "quantificatori" non comparativi (es. "_mezzo_ vuoto", "_quasi _vuoto", "_completamente_ vuoto", ecc.).


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Connie,
 Sei un mito!


----------



## Ёж!

Connie Eyeland said:


> Ciao a tutti.


Ciao.  Grazie per l'analisi che hai offerta.

Cioè, gli aggettivi come «fresco», che esprimono come una persona accoglie un oggetto, non sono graduabili? «Carne fresca», «carne non fresca» («guasta»), «carne più fresca», «carne meno fresca». ?


----------



## francisgranada

Pare che stiamo parlando di cose leggermente diverse.


Ёж! said:


> ...Così, quando discutiamo le cose abituali, come la lingua, i giudizi possono essere più o meno corretti, abbastanza corretti, corretti così-così, non corretti del tutto, o evidentamente corretti ...


Volevo dire più o meno questo: "i giudizi _possono essere chiamati/detti_ più o meno corretti, abbastanza corretti, corretti così-così …" nel caso _se _la parola "corretto" (per definizione, significato, consenso, uso comune [anche se non standard] ...) ci _rende possibile _un tale uso. In altre parole, io non parlo sulla _correttezza _("come tale"), ma sul' _uso pratico_ (incluso la graduzione) della parola "corretto" (e simili) che è l’argomento del presente thread. 


> … Si può applicare la logica alle probabilità, ma solo per ottenere la sapienza di ciò ch'è vero sulle probabilità del numero prelimitato degl'eventi ...


Intedevo dire la _probabilità di essere compresi_ dall’interlocutore anche se non ci esprimiamo in un modo preciso o “standard”, perché supponiamo che l’interlocutore conosca le circostanze. E questo non è necessariamente illogico.

N.B. Non contraddico all’eccellente spiegazione di Connie (ciao ), quindi assolutamente non dico che sia corretto graduare i verbi non graduabili. Però pare che una certa “esigenza spontanea” in alcuni casi ci sia. Di più, non si tratta di un fenomeno specialmente italiano.


----------



## Passante

la <<più>> corretta mi sembra connie


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Grazie, *Matou*! (Esagerato!)
Grazie *Passante*!

@ *Ёж!*


> Grazie per l'analisi che hai offerta. Prego!
> [...] gli aggettivi come «fresco», che esprimono come una persona  accoglie un oggetto, non sono graduabili? «Carne fresca», «carne non  fresca» («guasta»), «carne più fresca», «carne meno fresca». ?


Certo che "fresco" è graduabile, perché ci possono  essere diversi gradi di freschezza; ad esempio: il primo giorno in cui è  stato pescato, il pesce è freschissimo; se conservato in frigorifero (non  a temperatura ambiente e nemmeno congelato), il secondo giorno è  comunque fresco, il terzo non è più molto fresco, il quarto è  decisamente non fresco, il quinto è avariato (cioè man mano che  degradano le sue caratteristiche organolettiche, diminuisce il suo grado di freschezza).

La  maggior parte degli aggettivi in italiano è graduabile. Non graduabili  sono solo le categorie di aggettivi che ho citato sopra. 
Alcuni non sono mai graduabili, perché descrivono uno stato che _è_ finché non cambia; nel momento in cui cambia _non è più_,  decade completamente, senza gradualità nel passaggio ad uno stato  diverso; es. una cosa non può essere "un po' finita", "più finita di  qualcos'altro", "molto finita"; o è finita o non lo è). Oppure  descrivono una situazione/condizione univoca, precisa e specifica, che  non consente gradi nel suo essere, perché o è o non è, come ad esempio  "metallico". 

Si parla di _non graduabilità complementare_  quando si hanno due stati opposti, senza uno stato intermedio, cosicché al  decadere dell'uno si passa automaticamente all'altro, come nel caso di _vivo_: quando un individuo smette di essere tale, è automaticamente _morto_,  non attraversa fasi intermedie nel passaggio da uno stato all'altro  ("mezzo morto" è un modo di dire figurato che non descrive un reale  stato fisico; l'essere in coma o in stato vegetativo rientra sempre comunque  nell'essere vivo). 

Detto ciò, spero che ora ti sia più chiaro che anche se di  "fresco" esiste l'antonimo "guasto/avariato" (quasi tutti gli aggettivi  hanno un contrario, indipendentemente dal fatto che siano o meno  graduabili), il passaggio da uno stato all'altro non è netto, ma avviene  per gradi e, pertanto, "fresco" è aggettivo normalmente graduabile (infatti è prassi dire "questo pane è [più/meno] fresco di quest'altro").



Ciao, *Francis*!


francisgranada said:


> Volevo dire più o meno questo: "i giudizi _possono essere chiamati/detti_ più o meno corretti, abbastanza corretti, corretti così-così …" nel caso _se _ che la parola "corretto" (per definizione, significato, consenso, uso comune [anche se non standard] ...) ci _rende possibile _un tale uso. In altre parole, io non parlo sulla della _correttezza _("come tale"), ma sul' dell' _uso pratico_ (inclusa la graduzione) della parola "corretto" (e simili) che è l’argomento del presente thread. [...]
> N.B. Non contraddico all’eccellente spiegazione di Connie (ciao!) Grazie!
> quindi assolutamente non dico che sia corretto graduare i verbi gli aggettivi non graduabili. Però pare che una certa “esigenza spontanea” in alcuni casi ci sia. Per di più, non si tratta di un fenomeno specialmente italiano.


Non mi pare che stiamo dicendo due cose distinte, anzi. Ci sono aggettivi che, come ho cercato di rispiegare sopra a Ёж, non possono mai essere, per il loro significato assoluto, graduabili, ma ce ne sono altri che permettono un approccio più elastico (e mi riferisco ad esempio ai qui citati _corretto, giusto, vuoto, pieno,_ ecc.): sarebbero non graduabili, ma di fatto nel linguaggio quotidiano vengono comunemente graduati (es. _Questo vaso è meno pieno dell'altro; Questo decisione mi sembra più giusta della precedente; Questo termine non è del tutto corretto; Il mio bicchiere è vuotissimo... tanto vuoto che più vuoto non si può! _ecc.). 
Come avevo detto in chiusura del mio precedente intervento, è quasi soltanto in contesti scientifici, filosofici, accademici, ecc. che questo tipo di aggettivi (tecnicamente non graduabili ma comunemente graduati) vengono usati in modo rigoroso, attenendosi al loro effettivo e preciso significato.


----------

